# Best GPU in the range 20k-25k.



## Badmash (Nov 7, 2013)

Need a new gpu (currently have 7850 saphire 2gb) for my system which can max nex gen titles. Budget max 25k might extend it if really required. 

Current rig:
Cpu i5 2500k oc to 4.0 ghz
Ram 8gb sniper series
Motherboard: asus P8 Z77 V Pro
PSU seasonic s12 II bronze 620w

Please suggest guys  thanks in advance.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 7, 2013)

Best gpu is Saphhire Dual X R9 280X 3gb ddr5 @ 23500

ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

It will work with your system


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 7, 2013)

+1 for 280x


----------



## Badmash (Nov 7, 2013)

There are few models for 280x confused which 1 to go for: 
1. Saphhire 280x Toxic Edition
2. Saphhire 280x Vapor x Edition
3. Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 

Not sure about the prices for above 3, if possible do tell me the price and the link from where i could order? And how abt R9 290 that is coming which is above 280x and below 290x.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 7, 2013)

Badmash said:


> There are few models for 280x confused which 1 to go for:
> 1. Saphhire 280x Toxic Edition
> 2. Saphhire 280x Vapor x Edition
> 3. Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5
> ...



Get vapourX edition. Toxic edition will probably not be available ind is not needed.


----------



## Badmash (Nov 7, 2013)

But asus one is clocked at Engine Clock: 1070MHz and Memory clock :6400MHz @ 23K Isn't it above Vapour x Edition? 





harshilsharma63 said:


> Get vapourX edition. Toxic edition will probably not be available ind is not needed.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Vapour x is better in cooling whereas asus seems better in performence imo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 8, 2013)

Badmash said:


> But asus one is clocked at Engine Clock: 1070MHz and Memory clock :6400MHz @ 23K Isn't it above Vapour x Edition?



Clock speed is not an issue as it can be increased manually too.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 8, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Vapour x is better in cooling whereas asus seems better in performence imo.



asus dc ii will have better cooling and hence lower temps than vapoux afaik


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 8, 2013)

Another advantage of asus is they offer 3 years warranty,while sapphire offer only 2 years + 1 Year labour (no replacement)


----------



## quad_core (Nov 8, 2013)

Badmash said:


> There are few models for 280x confused which 1 to go for:
> 1. Saphhire 280x Toxic Edition
> 2. Saphhire 280x Vapor x Edition
> 3. Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5
> ...



Where are the Vapor X and Asus one available in India? Can you post the links?


----------



## Badmash (Nov 12, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Where are the Vapor X and Asus one available in India? Can you post the links?


 Asus : Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 Review, Price in India, Specifications - Tech2


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2013)

^^ But I didn't find it in any Online shops. Only 280X available is the Sapphire Dual X R9 280X, in MDcomputers.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

how's this as a price source 
ASUS R9 280X Direct Cooling Top Edition 3GB - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## quad_core (Nov 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ But I didn't find it in any Online shops. Only 280X available is the Sapphire Dual X R9 280X, in MDcomputers.



Exactly my point. I had sent a mail to ASUS last month, and got a reply that 280x from ASUS would be available from Mid Nov or Nov-End


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

sapphire toxic should be better in cooling than Asus one for 280X? any idea?


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> sapphire toxic should be better in cooling than Asus one for 280X? any idea?


Both are fine.


----------



## Badmash (Nov 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ But I didn't find it in any Online shops. Only 280X available is the Sapphire Dual X R9 280X, in MDcomputers.


 I guess it will be on sale for public by december xD


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Go for R9-280X VaporX edition


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Exactly my point. I had sent a mail to ASUS last month, and got a reply that 280x from ASUS would be available from Mid Nov or Nov-End



Asus R9 280x DC2 was available for pre order on MD comp. at Rs. 24.5k but now it's now on their website anymore though you can get it from theitdepot at 27k :
Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9280X-DC2-3GD5) in india


----------

